# xiphoidectomy



## dovejsd (Jun 16, 2008)

I need a CPT code for xiphoidectomy.  Any ideas?


----------



## dmaec (Jun 16, 2008)

xiphoidectomy of what exactly?  what area?


----------



## haadi (Jun 17, 2008)

Take code 21620 as XIPHOID PROCESS is part of the sternum, the sternum is anatomically divided into, Manubrium, body & Xiphoid process.

thanks! 

Dr.Mohd Ali Hadi  CPC, CPC-H

Mohammad.hadi@prexushealth.com


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with Haadi fully. Per CDR of 21620 "*The physician removes a portion of the sternum from the chest*. With the patient under anesthesia, the physician makes an incision in the skin overlying the sternum. This is carried deep through the subcutaneous tissues to the bone. The sternum is identified and the attached soft tissues are dissected from the bone. *The physician marks the portion of the sternum to be removed. The bone is cut in the appropriate places using a saw and other surgical instruments*. The remaining portion of the bone is irrigated and smoothed as needed. The wound is closed in layers and a dressing is applied.

This is the best code suited to code xiphoidectomy.

Thank You.


----------



## dmaec (Jun 17, 2008)

I must have misunderstood the question.  I thought and xiphoidectomy was a surgical procecure on the musculoskeletal system.  I thought the code would depend on where exactly the removal was going to be.  For example, for the xiphoidectomy of the scapula wouldn't it be 23190??  I assume it codes out to body area effected??  (but you know what happens when we assume!)


----------

